
Show HN: Fantasy Football Weekly Waiver Wire Player Evaluation Tool and Heatmap - xsvfat
http://www.fantasyalerter.com/waiver-wire?utm_source=hn
======
xsvfat
Find out how strong a waiver wire pick is this week relative to past weeks
based on the number of times a player has been added.

